# Playlist not refreshing, MRV not working properly HELP!!



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm resurrecting this thread because the issues have not stopped... I have not terminated the unused ports because it appears the installer plugged everything into the splitter, but now that we are SWiM we only use one of the two drops at each DVR and he evidently didn't want to figure out which ones we used..(my guess). So, they aren't terminated per se, they have cables plugged into them, but at the IRDs, I just have open ports at the wall. I've ordered some F connectors, but haven't received them yet - I hardly think this is the cause of my issues?

Here's the problem - The HR24 constantly loses its connection with the HR21 and the H24. About once a day, I have to reboot all of the boxes to refresh the playlist. On the HR21 upstairs, we have it set to only show the local playlist (this is our kids' DVR) and yet when I go upstairs to watch something, the yellow button to display all DVRs option is missing - ie, the HR21 doesnt see the HR24. When I go downstairs, the HR24 shows the HR21, but the UPL is not up to date.

All D* boxes on the network have static IPs.

PLEASE PLEASE, Can anyone help? I will be happy to provide more info if needed. My wife and kids are going nuts and this is a constant source of issues every morning when the kids want to watch their shows downstairs and we get all sorts of weirdness.

Here is my setup as far as I understand:

SWMLNB-->attic-->Green Splitter#1-->

Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 1--->drop to guest room-->PI--->open port for future use
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 3--->terminated
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 4--->terminated
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 2--->to other side of house-->8 port Green Splitter #2

Green Splitter #2 Out 1--->HR24-100
Green Splitter #2 Out 2--->HR21-200
Green Splitter #2 Out 3--->H24-100
Green Splitter #2 Out 4--->Router/PI
Green Splitter #2 Out 5--->non terminated (old HR21-200 2nd in)
Green Splitter #2 Out 6--->non terminated (old R15 (now HR24) 2nd in)
Green Splitter #2 Out 7--->non terminated 
Green Splitter #2 Out 8--->non terminated


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, the non-terminated ports could be part of your problem. I would fix that as soon as possible. 

The other problem that I see is that you have way more splitting going on than you need. This is also causing you more signal loss than is necessary.

If I read this correctly, I would remove the 4-port splitter at that position. Take the input to the splitter and feed it directly to the PI. Instead of leaving the PI with an open port, connect the line that is going to the 8 port splitter.

Where you have the 8 port splitter, you are only using 4 ports, so you should replace the 8-port with the now un used 4-port. This will eliminate the non-terminated ports as well as the signal loss from more splitters than necessary.

If you don't want to do that much work, at least do the terminations. It is part of the problem. My local Home depot has them cheap. I'm sure you can find them at any hardware store that has cable eqipment.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

DogLover said:


> Well, the non-terminated ports could be part of your problem. I would fix that as soon as possible.
> 
> The other problem that I see is that you have way more splitting going on than you need. This is also causing you more signal loss than is necessary.
> 
> ...


The installer put the 4 port splitter there because we needed an outlet in our guest room. The dish is right next to the guest room, so he put the splitter there so he could drop a line (and so he didn't have to run another cable from the 8 port splitter on the other side of the house back up through the attic and into the bedroom).

I will get some terminators if you think that is really the problem. Can you suggest exactly what type I need? I'm a newbie...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DogLover said:


> Well, the non-terminated ports could be part of your problem. I would fix that as soon as possible.
> 
> The other problem that I see is that you have way more splitting going on than you need. This is also causing you more signal loss than is necessary.
> 
> ...


You see the same thing as I do, though I'm not sure it is related to the problem.
I guess I'd do it slightly differently:
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 1--->PI--->Router/PI
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 3--->HR24-100
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 4--->HR21-200
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 2--->H24-100


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> The installer put the 4 port splitter there because we needed an outlet in our guest room. The dish is right next to the guest room, so he put the splitter there so he could drop a line (and so he didn't have to run another cable from the 8 port splitter on the other side of the house back up through the attic and into the bedroom).
> 
> I will get some terminators if you think that is really the problem. Can you suggest exactly what type I need? I'm a newbie...


If you're only looking for one drop to the guest room, then use a 2-way and then feed the 4-way. 
The terminations are cheap 75 ohm resistors and there isn't anything special about them.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> The installer put the 4 port splitter there because we needed an outlet in our guest room. The dish is right next to the guest room, so he put the splitter there so he could drop a line (and so he didn't have to run another cable from the 8 port splitter on the other side of the house back up through the attic and into the bedroom).
> 
> I will get some terminators if you think that is really the problem. Can you suggest exactly what type I need? I'm a newbie...


But you don't list a line coming from there? Is it for future expansion? If so, you can always add a 2-way splitter there when you are ready to expand.

I'll try to find a link to a picture of the terminators. I couldn't find a package handy, but I think they are just called F-connector 75-ohm terminators.

1. Step 1 - terminate connections. If that fixes everything, great!
2. Step 2 - consolidate splitters. When you go to expand to the bedroom, add a 2-way splitter where you removed the 4-way.

You are losing connection between boxes, so anything that causes signal loss should be address. Both of the steps above will help reduce signal loss in your installation. (I assume you checked connections to make sure they are snug, if not, that is step 0.)


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Look at this thread for pictures. Post 2 shows a picture of a terminator on the black SWM power inserter. It's the silver post. It basically has a female end to connecto to the power inserter or a splitter port. The other end is just a short stub.

Post 19 show them on a splitter (the second picture in that post), but it is a head on shot, so is a little harder to tell what they look like.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> You see the same thing as I do, though I'm not sure it is related to the problem.
> I guess I'd do it slightly differently:
> Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 1--->PI--->Router/PI
> Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 3--->HR24-100
> ...


Yeah, that's a better way. Not knowing what the physical layout is between the locations of each splitters does make it difficult to determine what's the best layout in each situation.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

While the open ports and use of splitters that are larger than you need isn't that good of an idea, these should be really impacting your SAT signals more than the problem you seem to have.


> On the HR21 upstairs, we have it set to only show the local playlist (this is our kids' DVR) and yet when I go upstairs to watch something, the yellow button to display all DVRs option is missing - ie, the HR21 doesnt see the HR24.


This might be due to a defective DECA. Since you only have two to play with, you might try not using the DECA to router bridge.
If you removed this one and rebooted all the receivers, they'll reestablish the network without the internet connection. I'd see if the problem goes away and if so then the DECA at the router may need to be replaced.
If the problem persist, then I'd swap the DECA on the HR21 with the one not being used for the router and see if that resolves the playlist problem. If it does, then the one you're not using is the problem and I'd replace it and use it for the router.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While the open ports and use of splitters that are larger than you need isn't that good of an idea, these should be really impacting your SAT signals more than the problem you seem to have.
> 
> This might be due to a defective DECA. Since you only have two to play with, you might try not using the DECA to router bridge.
> If you removed this one and rebooted all the receivers, they'll reestablish the network without the internet connection. I'd see if the problem goes away and if so then the DECA at the router may need to be replaced.
> If the problem persist, then I'd swap the DECA on the HR21 with the one not being used for the router and see if that resolves the playlist problem. If it does, then the one you're not using is the problem and I'd replace it and use it for the router.


VOS -

I'll defer to you, as you are much more experienced at debugging these issues. That makes sense if the router DECA were bad, that the boxes would sometimes have router assigned IPs, and sometimes non-router assigned IPs. That would definitely cause problems with the boxes seeing each other's playlists.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DogLover said:


> VOS -
> 
> I'll defer to you, as you are much more experienced at debugging these issues. That makes sense if the router DECA were bad, that the boxes would sometimes have router assigned IPs, and sometimes non-router assigned IPs. That would definitely cause problems with the boxes seeing each other's playlists.


It's hard to pinpoint if it's the DECA at the router or the one on the HR21.
I'd tend to think it was the HR21's because of the lack of the playlist option [yellow button], but it isn't that clear, so it would take some troubleshooting to isolate which.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Let me explain my setup a bit so you'll know why I can't just use one splitter.

The MRV installation included a dish move. We had some LOS issues, so I had the dish moved to the other side of the house.

Originally, our install looked like this:

Dish--->splitter
Dish--->splitter

splitter--->DVR #1 line in #1
splitter--->DVR #1 line in #2
splitter--->guest bedroom drop (cable run up into the attic and dropped down to guest bedroom on other side of house)
splitter--->DVR #2 line in #1
splitter--->DVR #2 line in #2
splitter--->Master Bedroom drop

Now, when the dish was moved to the other side of the house, the guest bedroom was right next to the dish, so the installer cut through the existing line that had been run from our old splitter up into the attic and down to the guest room. He put a 4 way splitter from the SWiM LNB in the attic, ran one output down to the guest room, ran the PI off of that and then attached a cable for our future use. Back up in the attic, he then attached the other end of the cut cable to output #2 on the 4 way splitter. Then, outside, he moved the other end of that cable to the input of an 8 way splitter and fed the rest of our house with the outputs from that.

Old:

dish-->splitter-->line up to attic and down to guest room

New: (dish moved to other side of house, so I put this backwards in hopes to show direction stuff is now)

rest of house<--8 way splitter<--line from attic<--4 way splitter #2<--cable from dish<--SWIM

I will get some terminators and then follow the other suggestions in this thread. Can I buy a 2-way splitter for the attic instead of the 4-way? Does Home Depot have these?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

DogLover said:


> But you don't list a line coming from there? Is it for future expansion? If so, you can always add a 2-way splitter there when you are ready to expand.


the open port off of the PI was to be used for the guest room. He put the splitter up in the attic, attached the existing drop to the splitter and then in the guest room he put the PI under a desk and attached a cable to the open port on the PI.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

DogLover said:


> VOS -
> 
> I'll defer to you, as you are much more experienced at debugging these issues. That makes sense if the router DECA were bad, that the boxes would sometimes have router assigned IPs, and sometimes non-router assigned IPs. That would definitely cause problems with the boxes seeing each other's playlists.


The DVRs have static IPs from the router. I set that up at the time of the install.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This is where you can get one:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...0-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=874409002404

I would really follow the DECA removal & swaps to see if there would be any change. You could look under the setup menu on the HR21 under MRV to see if it can find the other DVR. I suspect it isn't finding it and that is why the playlist option isn't there.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This is where you can get one:
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...0-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=874409002404
> 
> I would really follow the DECA removal & swaps to see if there would be any change. You could look under the setup menu on the HR21 under MRV to see if it can find the other DVR. I suspect it isn't finding it and that is why the playlist option isn't there.


It finds the other DVR. The playlist shows, but sometime during the day it loses the connection and can't find the other DVR.

Downstairs on my HR24, it shows that is sees the HR21, but the playlist isn't updated properly and we get weird errors when trying to play stuff (network packets...).

So - in summary, the machines all see each other when they are rebooted, but sometime during the day they lose their connection to each other.

I will try the DECA swap to see if that helps. It may be a day or two before I get back to you. Thanks for the help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> It finds the other DVR. The playlist shows, but sometime during the day it loses the connection and can't find the other DVR.
> 
> Downstairs on my HR24, it shows that is sees the HR21, but the playlist isn't updated properly and we get weird errors when trying to play stuff (network packets...).
> 
> ...


It will take some time, but from reading other posts/problems, I would be looking at the DECA as the cause [and the ethernet end which can't be tested]. It isn't that it's a "hard failure", but isn't responding to every request/broadcast it should.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> It will take some time, but from reading other posts/problems, I would be looking at the DECA as the cause [and the ethernet end which can't be tested]. It isn't that it's a "hard failure", but isn't responding to every request/broadcast it should.


I'm not sure currently how long after I reboot the boxes that the problem rears its ugly head....any idea how long I should wait (to see if problem occurs again) after removing the ethernet DECA adapter to my router?

If this IS the case, how do I explain this to D* in order for them NOT to send a tech out?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I'm not sure currently how long after I reboot the boxes that the problem rears its ugly head....any idea how long I should wait (to see if problem occurs again) after removing the ethernet DECA adapter to my router?
> 
> If this IS the case, how do I explain this to D* in order for them NOT to send a tech out?


Through the net it's hard to give you what you're asking for.
You'll need to establish a baseline. How often does it happen now? Is this happening every day or is it more often?
If you can monitor it and find the normal time it fails, then you can start the troubleshooting steps and go from there.
Give each step at least the same time frame to fail. If it fails earlier, then you can assume you need to try the next step.
If it hasn't then let it run a bit longer to see if this was the cure or if it was merely a delay and the problem persists.
Once you have an idea of what the problem is, then if it is the DECA, you may be able to get DirecTV to drop ship you a replacement.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Through the net it's hard to give you what you're asking for.
> You'll need to establish a baseline. How often does it happen now? Is this happening every day or is it more often?
> If you can monitor it and find the normal time it fails, then you can start the troubleshooting steps and go from there.
> Give each step at least the same time frame to fail. If it fails earlier, then you can assume you need to try the next step.
> ...


thanks for the help. I just got back from Home Depot with some F type terminators which I'm going to try first.

Earlier today, I noticed some lose ends at the HR21 DECA, so I tightened them up (got a msg on the HR24 downstairs at the time saying connection lost). This might explain some things - but doesn't explain why the H24 loses connection with the HR24 though...

My steps are:

1 - tighten all connections
2 - terminate all ends and wait a day or longer to see if problem resolves, if not, then on to step #3
3 - remove internet DECA and wait a day or two to see if problem resolves, if not
4 - replace existing HR21 DECA with DECA from #3 above and wait...
5 - blow brains out

Thanks!


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

I have read where certain VOD downloads can cause the play lists on all devices to mess up. Does anyone think this may be the case?
Joseph

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182283
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=181950


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

#5 have a beer or two, might be a better option. 
With a lot of web troubleshooting, the basics tend to get overlooked. Loose connectors/cables along with good housekeeping [use of terminations] are always good places to start.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> #5 have a beer or two, might be a better option.
> With a lot of web troubleshooting, the basics tend to get overlooked. Loose connectors/cables along with good housekeeping [use of terminations] are always good places to start.


maybe I'll start with a good beer or two... and if successful, then finish up the six! I'll let you know how things turn out.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> #5 have a beer or two, might be a better option.
> With a lot of web troubleshooting, the basics tend to get overlooked. Loose connectors/cables along with good housekeeping [use of terminations] are always good places to start.


After tightening up the connections on the HR21 & eliminating the DECA at the router, it has now been over 24 hours w/o any issues.

So, I have introduced the router BACK into the equation to see if the problems crop back up or not. If they dont, then the problem was as simple as tightening the connections. If they do, then I think we have a DECA module issue.

Test #2 is now underway...


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Through the net it's hard to give you what you're asking for.
> You'll need to establish a baseline. How often does it happen now? Is this happening every day or is it more often?
> If you can monitor it and find the normal time it fails, then you can start the troubleshooting steps and go from there.
> Give each step at least the same time frame to fail. If it fails earlier, then you can assume you need to try the next step.
> ...


less than 2 hours after hooking the DECA internet connection back up, we lost the ability to see the HR24 from the HR21 again. I'm taking the internet DECA out of the loop and I've called DTV and they are sending me another DECA w/PI in hopes of fixing the issue. I guess we'll see...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> less than 2 hours after hooking the DECA internet connection back up, we lost the ability to see the HR24 from the HR21 again. I'm taking the internet DECA out of the loop and I've called DTV and they are sending me another DECA w/PI in hopes of fixing the issue. I guess we'll see...


Seems like the right steps.
"If" swapping the router DECA doesn't resolve it, take the old router DECA and try it on the HR21.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Seems like the right steps.
> "If" swapping the router DECA doesn't resolve it, take the old router DECA and try it on the HR21.


if not the router DECA, are you thinking it could be the DECA on the HR21 possibly, or something else?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> if not the router DECA, are you thinking it could be the DECA on the HR21 possibly, or something else?


From what you've found so far, it seems most likely the router DECA [remove it and everything works], but from your first post I had a feeling it might have been the DECA on the HR21. You should know more soon when you get another DECA for the router. If that resolves it, then you're done. If it doesn't, then I'd look at the DECA on the HR21.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> From what you've found so far, it seems most likely the router DECA [remove it and everything works], but from your first post I had a feeling it might have been the DECA on the HR21. You should know more soon when you get another DECA for the router. If that resolves it, then you're done. If it doesn't, then I'd look at the DECA on the HR21.


My plan is to leave the router DECA unattached for the next couple of days (I only waited one day in my first test) - basically until the new DECA arrives. I'm guessing they'll have one out in a day or two, but that will give me the opportunity to see if the problem really does go away or if it was just taking longer to rear its ugly head meaning I introduced the router DECA back into the equation a bit too soon.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> From what you've found so far, it seems most likely the router DECA [remove it and everything works], but from your first post I had a feeling it might have been the DECA on the HR21. You should know more soon when you get another DECA for the router. If that resolves it, then you're done. If it doesn't, then I'd look at the DECA on the HR21.


Got the new DECA yesterday. Put it on the router and it worked fine for about 24 hours and then we started having weird stuff - the HR24 and H24 lost connection with the HR21 (yet the HR21 could still see the HR24).

So, I don't think it was the original router DECA.

I've removed the DECA at the HR21 and swapped it with the original DECA from the router. I have left the new DECA on the router.

Now we wait...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yep, that's the next step and it will be somewhat interesting to see how this works.
I just had a feeling the one on the HR21 was the problem.
When it's been the router DECA, all the receivers seem to get lost, as the router is handling the routing, "but" I don't think any of this is cast in stone, so it's more just feelings of which is it right now.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Yep, that's the next step and it will be somewhat interesting to see how this works.
> I just had a feeling the one on the HR21 was the problem.
> When it's been the router DECA, all the receivers seem to get lost, as the router is handling the routing, "but" I don't think any of this is cast in stone, so it's more just feelings of which is it right now.


I will leave the DECAs as is and see what happens (new DECA on router and router DECA now on HR21, Old HR21 DECA is now sitting on my desk). Usually takes ~24 hours before problems show up.

But another thing - I had some weird issues this morning. I thought I rebooted all of the boxes when I changed out the DECA last night, but this morning (this has happened before), some of the shows on the HR21 wont play correctly _from _ the HR24. (mostly, shows from PBS). Other shows play fine. When I view the List on the *H24*, they show up with the red circle and dash saying the DVR is being used?? How many MRV streams from one DVR can play at a time? I thought it was 2?

Anyway, I rebooted the HR21 and it appears to be working properly again.

Along with this MRV issue, I've got issues with our signals dropping to 0 when any rain starts. See thread here: http://tinyurl.com/26vr6tl

I've got an installer coming out Thursday but I want to have as much information as possible. When the wife gets frustrated, I know I have to get this fixed LOL. Thanks for the help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

There is only one MRV stream per DVR. 
Any reference to two programs has to have one of them being viewed/played locally.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> There is only one MRV stream per DVR.
> Any reference to two programs has to have one of them being viewed/played locally.


somehow then, the HR21 "thinks" the show is being streamed (when in fact it is not) yet we are able to play other shows on our HR24 w/o trouble, but the ones we can't play will have those red circles/dashes show up when I look at the list on the H24. Just total weirdness... They all play just fine at the source DVR.

I'm hoping whatever is causing our boxes to lose connection (hopefully the DECA issue we're discussing resolves this), will fix these other weird things.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Yep, that's the next step and it will be somewhat interesting to see how this works.
> I just had a feeling the one on the HR21 was the problem.
> When it's been the router DECA, all the receivers seem to get lost, as the router is handling the routing, "but" I don't think any of this is cast in stone, so it's more just feelings of which is it right now.





DrummerBoy523 said:


> I will leave the DECAs as is and see what happens (new DECA on router and router DECA now on HR21, Old HR21 DECA is now sitting on my desk). Usually takes ~24 hours before problems show up.
> 
> But another thing - I had some weird issues this morning. I thought I rebooted all of the boxes when I changed out the DECA last night, but this morning (this has happened before), some of the shows on the HR21 wont play correctly _from _ the HR24. (mostly, shows from PBS). Other shows play fine. When I view the List on the *H24*, they show up with the red circle and dash saying the DVR is being used?? How many MRV streams from one DVR can play at a time? I thought it was 2?
> 
> ...


Ugh..the problem is still there. The HR21 lost its connection to the HR24 sometime over night. Not sure where to go from here?

I went outside to my 8 way splitter to document how this is hooked up and I noticed one of the outputs wasn't terminated. I also started counting and realized that I had more outputs than drops in the house. I started searching and found a drop in my son's room with a solid wall plate on it. The cable didn't even have a connector on the end of it. So - that particular port on the splitter was plugged in but unused. Finally, I also found two other outputs (one for each DVR) that were not being used (our installer just left the 2nd cable at each DVR). So, I terminated all unused drops, but I doubt that is causing my problems because this all works fine when the DECA at the router is unplugged.

So, like I said, the problem is still present even with the new DECA on the router and the old router DECA on the HR21.

Thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

To recap:
System works fine without the router connection.
System will lose one or more receiver with the router connection.
DECA to router has been replaced.

If so, then it starts to look like "something" the router is or isn't doing.

Ethernet/routers/etc. aren't "my thing".
I use the plug & play method, where I plug them in and play until I get them to work.

At this point, I'm going to have to bail and hope those that know more about routers, etc. can step in and offer help.

Since the DECA have been swapped and I doubt there is a bad batch of them out there, I'd guess the DECA is not the problem [since it works without the router].
:shrug:


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> To recap:
> System works fine without the router connection.
> System will lose one or more receiver with the router connection.
> DECA to router has been replaced.
> ...


yeah, I just don't know either. The router really shouldn't be causing my issue, but apparently it is! I wish there was a way to setup an auto-reboot on these boxes (they are not on any sort of automated UPS).

I might re-post this issue with the recap that you've mentioned in hopes of getting any router guys to help. I appreciated your help in troubleshooting this - I owe you a beer!

:goodjob:

What part of N Cal do you live? I used to live in Walnut Creek.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> What part of N Cal do you live? I used to live in Walnut Creek.


About 2 hours east, 2,300' up in the Sierras, outside Grassy Valley.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> About 2 hours east, 2,300' up in the Sierras, outside Grassy Valley.


Is that Nevada County? Near Auburn? Beautiful country up there... I miss it!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Is that Nevada County? Near Auburn? Beautiful country up there... I miss it!


Yes, and if 25 miles is "near" then yes again.
If you were to drive up 49 toward Nevada City, just after the trees change from oaks to pines, "turn right". :lol:


----------



## av8rdude (Aug 15, 2007)

This solved my weirdness and allowed me to reconnect my router DECA with no problems...thanks for the advice to remove the router DECA. All my stuff worked perfectly isolated. Then when I would connect the router DECA things would stop working. This has solved my problem for the moment.

Disable UPNP in your router settings. Reboot all your DTV stuff 

Scott


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

av8rdude said:


> This solved my weirdness and allowed me to reconnect my router DECA with no problems...thanks for the advice to remove the router DECA. All my stuff worked perfectly isolated. Then when I would connect the router DECA things would stop working. This has solved my problem for the moment.
> 
> Disable UPNP in your router settings. Reboot all your DTV stuff
> 
> Scott


I'll give it a try. What does UPnP provide anyway? I've never quite understood it.


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I'll give it a try. What does UPnP provide anyway? I've never quite understood it.


EDIT:
UPnP Service:
Allows applications to automatically setup port forwardings.

I have UPnP disabled, never had it enabled.

I have exactly the same problem, MRV goes away when I connect my deca
to my router.

My setup is 
Slimline5 -> SWM8 ->SWM1 -> SWS4 all green 
SWS4 port 1 (pwr passthru) PI28
SWS4 port 2 Deca -> PI18 -> router
SWS4 port 3 -> deca-> HR23
SWS4 port 4 -> HR24

Also tried
Slimline5 -> SWM8 ->SWM1 -> PI28 ->SWS4 
------------
Run Coax Disgnostics on HR2401
Signal Strength
Tuner 1 91
Tuner 2 92
Network Tuner 99

Coax Network
Node
0 ... 29
1 ... 27
2 ... N/A

252 253 252
252 251 249
251 252 250

------------------------
I unplug Hr23011, HR2401, DECA PI, PS29 to SWM, ethernet cable to router, router

Then
1 plug in router
2 plug in PS29 to SWM wait a bit
3 plug ethernet into router
4 plug in Router DECA PI
5 plug in HR2401 wait until I can run system test,
network and internet connected OK static ip picked up from router
5a rerun satellite setup then reboot
6 plug in HR2301 wait until I can run system test,
network and internet connected OK static ip picked up from router
6a rerun satellite setup then reboot

It seems fine for hours or sometimes minutes ,then MRV fails.

Advanced Network shows all OK ,Network Connected and Internet Connected.

I can ping both receivers 2ms responses.

If I remove all deca's rerun sat setup and connect to my home ethernet network everything works flawlessly, I've never had it fail.

What router settings could be messing up the cloud?

I have been working on this problem for 10 days.

All responses welcome.

Ed F.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

efreedenburg said:


> I have UPnP disabled, never had it enabled.
> 
> I have exactly the same problem, MRV goes away when I connect my deca
> to my router.
> ...


you might want to repost this as a new post if you don't get any responses here. Have you tried turning ON UPnP?

I've been dealing with this for 3 weeks and it is very frustrating.


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> you might want to repost this as a new post if you don't get any responses here. Have you tried turning ON UPnP?
> 
> I've been dealing with this for 3 weeks and it is very frustrating.


I will try UPnP, but I found this unsupported internet connection method in another thread.

------------------------------
Quote: From another thread in response to needing a separate deca for the internet connection.
Originally Posted by YDKCooKiE 
I don't intend to turn this upside down, but I'd beg to differ. I have a DECA adapter plugged onto one of my HR23s,
that ethernet cable goes to my 4-port switch on my router, 
which then has ethernet coming back to the Ethernet1 port on the HR23.

This gets internet to all of my DVRs without having to get a special kit added-on.
------------------------------

I am going to try to connect this way, It eliminates the one deca that just feeds the internet.

All it can do waste more time  Will post my results tomorrow.

Thanks
Ed F.

EDIT:
P.S
OK redid the wiring as above
MRV working both ways
VOD Working both receivers
DirectV2PC Working both receivers
Lets see how long it lasts


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> I found this unsupported internet connection method in another thread...
> 
> All it can do waste more time


Which is my guess of all that will happen.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

efreedenburg said:


> ... EDIT:
> 
> Run Coax Disgnostics on HR2401
> Signal Strength
> ...


BTW: On these coax diagnostic readings, anyone know what the "Network Tuner" is?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Anyone know what the "Network Tuner" is?


 "yes" :lol:


Spoiler



it the narrow band guide data tuner


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> "yes" :lol:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


So there are technically two satellite tuners on a non-DVR STB and three on a DVR?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> So there are technically two satellite tuners on a non-DVR STB and three on a DVR?


If you dig into the service menus far enough, yes.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> If you dig into the service menus far enough, yes.


OK thanks;

Just one more on this issue though and pardon the off-topic deviation to this thread. But I assume that to accommodate legacy installs the channel guide information along with other system info. is mirrored on two selected transponders, even and odd (LHCP and RHCP) at both 101 and 119?

Since with legacy installs the receivers are presented either with the even or odd channel sets at any given time, but not both of course.

Inquisitive minds want to know


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> OK thanks;
> 
> Just one more on this issue though and pardon the off-topic deviation to this thread. But I assume that to accommodate legacy installs the channel guide information along with other system info. is mirrored on two selected transponders, even and odd (LHCP and RHCP) at both 101 and 119?
> 
> ...


Like this hasn't been covered so, so, many times before?  :lol:
There is guide data in only four places and it doesn't matter what receiver.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Like this hasn't been covered so, so, many times before?  :lol:
> There is guide data in only four places and it doesn't matter what receiver.


Oh sorry if I missed it ... guess I should have done a search first 

But to save time can you bear with me a bit here and explain, ... "four places?" Does that mean a pair of even/odd transponders at 101 and 119 as I suggested?


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

Please get back to topic.

If you don't know how to help, please take it somewhere else.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Oh sorry if I missed it ... guess I should have done a search first
> 
> But to save time can you bear with me a bit here and explain, ... "four places?" Does that mean a pair of even/odd transponders at 101 and 119 as I suggested?





efreedenburg said:


> Please get back to topic.
> 
> If you don't know how to help, please take it somewhere else.


I'd still call sharing information "help", so yes even/odd on 101 & 119.

Now back to our regularly scheduled problem.


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

Drummer

What kind of router?

What is the reboot Time?

Does the reboot time coincide with your lose of MRV?

I'm still up with the revised wiring as mentioned above.

Everything works.

MRV
Directv2PC
TVapps
VOD
DOD

Anyone reading this thread having similar problems.

What router do you have?
Auto reboot, if so what interval?


Get back to the topic
Thanks
ED F.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a 2Wire router with zero issues FWIW


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd still call sharing information "help", so yes even/odd on 101 & 119.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled problem.


Great thanks;

I knew I was about to get hosed over posting OT here, but thought I could briefly sneak it in anyway without ruffling too many feathers. Apologize to the OP and others annoyed here.

So ... :backtotop


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

No problem, Some people have a problem and it is downplayed by people who have no
solution.

He has a 2 wire router, what is that?

He mentions he knows nothing about routers.

Please don't pollute.

Thanks we are trying to solve a problem if you can contribute great if not go somewhere
else and build up your post count.

I'm 66 and willing to learn. Try it you'll like it.

Thanks
Ed F.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> No problem, Some people have a problem and it is downplayed by people who have no
> solution.
> 
> He has a 2 wire router, what is that?
> ...


 
"He" I'm assuming is ME.
The point of my 2Wire [router] was to give you a model that works fine. Maybe you or other use this same model, so this is what we would call here "a data point".

Not to start ragging on a new poster, "but" you've got a few here and I have "just a few more" , so most of what I post is to help and not "pollute".


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> "He" I'm assuming is ME.
> The point of my 2Wire [router] was to give you a model that works fine. Maybe you or other use this same model, so this is what we would call here "a data point".
> 
> Not to start ragging on a new poster, "but" you've got a few here and I have "just a few more" , so most of what I post is to help and not "pollute".


I've been here longer than you, I think before I answer.

If you have no conception of our problem please back off.

Tell me about your data point!

By the way I'm running fine on your 'Waste of time' wiring.

Be a man and except new ideas.

Ed F.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> I've been here longer than you, I think before I answer.
> 
> If you have no conception of our problem please back off.
> 
> ...


OK, it clearly is time to step back from any personal insults to forum members.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> I've been here longer than you, I think before I answer.
> 
> If you have no conception of our problem please back off.
> 
> ...


Holy jumpin' Jebus, get over yourself. :nono:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> By the way I'm running fine on your 'Waste of time' wiring.


I'm left guessing this "waste of time wiring" is using a switch between a DECA and receiver for internet access, and if so, then why are you posting here if you're "running fine"?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK.

I'm asking everyone to be polite to each other.

If you feel a post is off topic, use the Report Post Button (







) and a moderator will be dispatched.

If you don't like what another member is saying, take it to PM.

All the discussion of how the discussion isn't keeping to the topic of the discussion... is getting distracting.

As for the unsupported solution of using a DECA to feed both a receiver and a router, do so at your own risk. It will have no effect whatsoever on your manhood. However, you should know that there can be problems with your home network by using that method. If you're a network guru who doesn't mind diagnosing the occasional problem, do as you wish.

But in the end, I strongly request that all of you be respectful to others in this forum.


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Which is my guess of all that will happen.


MRV up and no problems
Directv2PC up ans no problems
Vod up and no problems
Dod up and no problems

Don't reply unless you ca help

Thanks 
Ed F.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> MRV up and no problems
> Directv2PC up ans no problems
> Vod up and no problems
> Dod up and no problems
> ...


MRV up and no problems
On Demand up and no problems
TV Apps up and no problems
Spell checker up and no problems

My setup is detailed in the link in my signature below. Anyone too frustrated by the pushiness of some in this thread, feel free to PM me for help. I'm sure all the rest of the CE Allstars feel more or less the same about that. I'm not the networking guru that some people are, but I do have a complicated setup working fine.


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> OK.
> 
> I'm asking everyone to be polite to each other.
> 
> ...


I will be the first to respect others.

But please try to contribute to the discussion.

I and others are trying to solve a problem.

Deca does not work in my configureation

Please help us to get it working,

Some would say its our problem, but the whole reason for this forum is to solve problems.

Lets solve this problem, please

Ed F.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> MRV up and no problems
> Directv2PC up ans no problems
> Vod up and no problems
> Dod up and no problems
> ...


So my feeble brain was still working. 
Adding a switch between a receiver & the DECA didn't resolve any of the loss of playlists and turned out to be a waste of time.

I have no idea of what you find so necessary to take over a thread started by someone else thread and then be the way you are here. 

Here's an idea for you: put me on your ignore list and let this thread go on it's own course. We don't need a forum/thread policeman here. We have mods that do a very good job.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> I and others are trying to solve a problem.
> 
> Deca does not work in my configureation
> 
> ...


Not knowing your receivers, but the OP & I have gone through his to some lengths and while he's using DECA, it isn't the DECA that is the problem, or "I would have" fixed it by now.
What does seem to be "his problem" is that the router isn't routing all the commands/requests all the time.
"Your problem" may be much different.


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> you might want to repost this as a new post if you don't get any responses here. Have you tried turning ON UPnP?
> 
> I've been dealing with this for 3 weeks and it is very frustrating.


Hey drummer I'm still tryin


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> Hey drummer I'm still tryin


So do you know anything about routers and there settings?


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes
I'm thinking A reboot of the router confuses the MRV software.
All other applications continue as not interrupted.
DirectTV2PC continues
VOD continues
DOD continues

But MRV dies and the receivers must be rebooted

I think the MRV software cannot recover from lost packets and or any anomily

I think when I reboot the router All services reconnect, MRV fails until a reboot
of all receivers

Thanks for answeringh
Ed F.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

efreedenburg said:


> Yes
> I'm thinking A reboot of the router confuses the MRV software.
> All other applications continue as not interrupted.
> DirectTV2PC continues
> ...


That's an interesting theory. I have to disagree though. If that were true, we would see a much more wide spread problem. I have four receivers without this issue and they have been connected via both DECA and Ethernet (currently DECA).

I tend to think it has something to do with connecting hardware as opposed to firmware.

Mike


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

efreedenburg said:


> Drummer
> 
> What kind of router?
> 
> ...


NetGear WGR614v9
No Reboots scheduled


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

VOS
I appreciate what you do but I will not take your statements as the law.

I reserve being able to make my own decisions , I have gotten good information
from your posts and I don't know how we got here. You have given me great info.

No disrespect, but lets try to solve this problem.

I'm thinking that maybe a reboot of the router screws up the MRV communication.

Lets try to concentrate on this, and solve the problem

Thank You
Ed F.


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> NetGear WGR614v9
> No Reboots scheduled


Drummer

I was hoping that the network failures were associated with the reboots.

We continue with our problem.

Thanks
Ed F.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> Yes
> I'm thinking A reboot of the router confuses the MRV software.
> All other applications continue as not interrupted.
> DirectTV2PC continues
> ...


There may be some merit to this. DirecTV2PC sure doesn't handle network problems very well. re-boots of both the PC & the DVR normally need to be done after the network "has problems" during playback.
I've been using DECA for over a year now, as I was part of a test group long before its release.
With the two routers I've used [the 2Wire now, and an old netgear] they haven't given me any problems. I first used MRV over a hardwired network, so shifting to DECA was not that much of a change. I have lost a playlist once or twice, but it was a long time ago and a simply reboot of the receiver(s) resolved this.
If you think there is a problem with your DECA network, and you have a 24, there are some tests that can be run from the 24, since it has the DECA internally. These I think were covered much earlier in this thread.
DrummerBoy523 was able to run these and there wasn't any problem on the DECA part.
Disconnecting his router and having the receivers handle the routing also showed there was no DECA networking problem. This left the DECA to router and the router has the most likely cause and then he swapped out the DECA to router with a new one and the problem persists so the odds of having more than one bad DECA isn't very good, which leave the router as the more likely cause.


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> There may be some merit to this. DirecTV2PC sure doesn't handle network problems very well. re-boots of both the PC & the DVR normally need to be done after the network "has problems" during playback.
> I've been using DECA for over a year now, as I was part of a test group long before its release.
> With the two routers I've used [the 2Wire now, and an old netgear] they haven't given me any problems. I first used MRV over a hardwired network, so shifting to DECA was not that much of a change. I have lost a playlist once or twice, but it was a long time ago and a simply reboot of the receiver(s) resolved this.
> If you think there is a problem with your DECA network, and you have a 24, there are some tests that can be run from the 24, since it has the DECA internally. These I think were covered much earlier in this thread.
> ...


Nice to be able to just talk.

Thanks
Ed F.


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

efreedenburg said:


> Nice to be able to just talk.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed F.


Group Hug

Ed F.


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

efreedenburg said:


> Group Hug
> 
> Ed F.


I think the router being rebooted might be the problem.

All network services respond but MRV is the most sensitive, if the router is rebooted everything works fine, for all services except MRV.

All other services continue.

Thanks 
Ed F.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

efreedenburg said:


> MRV up and no problems
> Directv2PC up ans no problems
> Vod up and no problems
> Dod up and no problems
> ...





veryoldschool said:


> So my feeble brain was still working.
> Adding a switch between a receiver & the DECA didn't resolve any of the loss of playlists and turned out to be a waste of time.
> 
> I have no idea of what you find so necessary to take over a thread started by someone else thread and then be the way you are here.
> ...


VOS, I agree.

Ed F: VOS was trying to help me. I am the original poster and you jumped into my thread and took over with your own problem. I appreciate that you have the same problem, but there is no reason to jump all over a poster who was trying to help. The majority of posts here have been helpful and if you have a similar issue, like I suggested, you should probably post it separately so that people can help you out and it doesn't cloud up the thread that I started.

Peace.

Edit: Sounds like everyone has kissed and made up.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> I think the router being rebooted might be the problem.
> 
> All network services respond but MRV is the most sensitive, if the router is rebooted everything works fine, for all services except MRV.
> 
> ...


Back in the days of using my netgear, a router reset [remove power for longer than a minute] was somewhat common. I could have DirecTV2PC working from a DVR but not get MRV to see the same DVR. Went through "the whole drill" and got nowhere. Then I reset the router and...

For those willing to go through the reset, start with the router and then do each receiver and see how long before a problem comes back.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> VOS, I agree.
> 
> Edit: Sounds like everyone has kissed and made up.


Don't know why there was this "sidetrack", and thanks for your support, and yes, it does look like things are back to "normal" again.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Back in the days of using my netgear, a router reset [remove power for longer than a minute] was somewhat common. I could have DirecTV2PC working from a DVR but not get MRV to see the same DVR. Went through "the whole drill" and got nowhere. Then I reset the router and...
> 
> For those willing to go through the reset, start with the router and then do each receiver and see how long before a problem comes back.


That's what I was going to suggest (somewhat out of desperation for any other causes ) is a full reset back to factory default settings on the router if its not too much trouble for the OP. And then start anew with configuring the router and receivers for static IPs if you chose to again.

FWIW, my MRV setup is static IPs for the receivers with an Open DNS address of 208.67.222.222. My router is a Linksys WRT-330N gaming router with DHCP on but the receivers assigned to static IP addresses below the DHCP range. The router's DNS addresses are those of TWC R.R. service for my area.

So hey ... you (the OP) might even consider giving my settings a try after the router reset.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> That's what I was going to suggest (somewhat out of desperation for any other causes ) is a full reset back to factory default settings on the router if its not too much trouble for the OP. And then start anew with configuring the router and receivers for static IPs if you chose to again.


From my limited working with routers, the factory reset has to do with a hidden button which might be red [my netgear was].
Short power cycles don't do the same as the longer than one min does. Both of these aren't the factory reset, so things like passwords don't get changed. The red button does change everything so you'd better know/remember what the default password is. :lol:


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> From my limited working with routers, the factory reset has to do with a hidden button which might be red [my netgear was].
> Short power cycles don't do the same as the longer than one min does. Both of these aren't the factory reset, so things like passwords don't get changed. The red button does change everything so you'd better know/remember what the default password is. :lol:


Thanks lets try to figure out what is happening

I just want to run a deca network, Thank again

Please help
Ed F.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> Thanks lets try to figure out what is happening
> 
> I just want to run a deca network, Thank again
> 
> ...


This is where we need the router "experts" to step in here, "if" you're having the same issues as DrummerBoy523 and have taken the same steps [basically proved it works fine without the router].


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> This is where we need the router "experts" to step in here, "if" you're having the same issues as DrummerBoy523 and have taken the same steps [basically proved it works fine without the router].


Agreed VOS

I never disrespected you, I questioned you.

Thanks
Ed F.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

efreedenburg said:


> Agreed VOS...I questioned you.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed F.


"As EVERYONE should".


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> "As EVERYONE should".


Thanks
Ed F.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

It sounds like an issue with the address reservation.

The best recommendation I can make is to try to set a fixed IP address and see if that fails... or in the router (the how and where will depend on the router) change the DHCP Reservation time to several days vs. 1 day (which is what I bet its on).

It sounds like a DirecTV problem with renewing the DHCP address.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

BudShark said:


> It sounds like an issue with the address reservation.
> 
> The best recommendation I can make is to try to set a fixed IP address and see if that fails... or in the router (the how and where will depend on the router) change the DHCP Reservation time to several days vs. 1 day (which is what I bet its on).
> 
> It sounds like a DirecTV problem with renewing the DHCP address.


Was going to suggest the same thing a while back, but then remembered the OP said he was using static IPs on the receivers to begin with way back in his initial post #1 on 8/9/10

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2554336#post2554336

So ... back to the drawing board ... :nono2:

Unless the OP forgot to turn off DHCP in the router if left on assign the receivers to IPs outside the DHCP range or something.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

HoTat2 said:


> Was going to suggest the same thing a while back, but then remembered the OP said he was using static IPs on the receivers to begin with way back in his initial post #1 on 8/9/10
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2554336#post2554336
> 
> ...


If thats the case, it sounds like either a problem with specific brands of routers handling DLNA streaming traffic OR a DirecTV network stack issue.

I'll go back and check the relevant posts... should take about 15 secs... :lol:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

efreedenburg said:


> No problem, Some people have a problem and it is downplayed by people who have no
> solution.
> 
> He has a 2 wire router, what is that?
> ...


Actually I've noticed that for some reason those veterans like VOS with extraordinarily high post counts no longer seem to count but remain fixed at one number.

Notice throughout this thread VOS' post count remains at the same 26,440 :lol:


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> The DVRs have static IPs from the router. I set that up at the time of the install.


This won't do...

Static (assigned) DHCP addresses are still DHCP addresses.

I'd recommend changing the lease time in your router to at least 3 days... possibly more. See if the problem starts happening less often. If it does, then on the DirecTV boxes themselves, assign an IP address in your network, with the right gateway and DNS and you should be good to go.

(See... I told you 15 secs...) :lol:


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

HoTat2 said:


> Actually I've noticed that for some reason those veterans like VOS with extraordinarily high post counts no longer seem to count but remain fixed at one number.
> 
> Notice throughout this thread VOS' post count remains at the same 26,440 :lol:


Thats a forum behavior... it updates all post counts with your most recent number... so the next time he who ist wise in all things RF posts, they'll all be 26, 441...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

BudShark said:


> This won't do...
> 
> Static (assigned) DHCP addresses are still DHCP addresses.
> 
> ...


Awhhh ...

Good heads-up;

*The DVRs have static IPs from the router. ... *

I thought he meant static IPs on the receivers and wasn't using DHCP at all. Doh ...  ... didn't read it carefully enough.

In that case then I would definitely recommend the OP try what you say or else ditch DHCP altogether and go with a true static IP arrangement like mines.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> There may be some merit to this. DirecTV2PC sure doesn't handle network problems very well. re-boots of both the PC & the DVR normally need to be done after the network "has problems" during playback.
> I've been using DECA for over a year now, as I was part of a test group long before its release.
> With the two routers I've used [the 2Wire now, and an old netgear] they haven't given me any problems. I first used MRV over a hardwired network, so shifting to DECA was not that much of a change. I have lost a playlist once or twice, but it was a long time ago and a simply reboot of the receiver(s) resolved this.
> If you think there is a problem with your DECA network, and you have a 24, there are some tests that can be run from the 24, since it has the DECA internally. These I think were covered much earlier in this thread.
> ...


There was a finding, albeit all ETHERNET, by this OP: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2529704#post2529704 stating that UPL is shared/updated through exchange of multi-cast packets which in his case, the power-line adapters were blocking them, reducing his MRV UPL to "restarts only", with no further updates (stale playlist).

Applying the theory to DECA w/ICK, may easily be dismissed if it weren't for the fact that in a supported setup, the PC is outside the DECA cloud. IOW, the Directv2PC may still be getting these packets via the home ETHERNET network. What if Directv intended these to pass by one method only versus duplicates sent via coax and ETHERNET to minimize the risk of having an incorrect UPL? (I would think many methods or combinations were tried in beta considering both supported and unsupported setups and Directv2PC). If so, removing the BB DECA would place the multi-cast packet route back to coax only (potentially less problematic but no ICK for VOD & TV APPS).

Routing multi-cast packets should not pose any issue unless the BB DECA is plugged to a router that blocks the multi-cast packets by default. If the theory is correct, placing the BB DECA on a switch would allow the multi-cast packets to flow.

If that theory can be debunked, we're back to the Internet connection staying alive issue which may be more of a ISP dynamic DHCP lease renewal. If a router has a WAN DHCP lease option, the ISP may allow extending beyond 24 hours. My TWC RR dynamic DHCP lease is 7 days but routers tend to default at shorter intervals. In spite of all that, some routers have no control of such settings, namely my ooma hub which is now my only router, that has no issue with updating the playlist or causing MRV to fail using all DHCP IPs w/o forwarded ports.

Aside from theories, it's a well known fact that the network Directv boxes are monitored and dropped from the share list immediately when no longer detected. TV APPS, VOD and Directv2PC seem capable of resolving momentary Internet connection issues but MRV remains broken or flagged until the appropriate device or devices are restarted. Some routers may be by design, rebooting on a schedule with the intent on being more reliable unaware of network monitors in place. Another theory I have is that auto-rebooting or dynamic DHCP lease renewals causes the networked boxes to lose their IP identity long enough to be flagged or removed from sharing whereas a network switch would continue to allow the networked boxes to keep their identity and see each other during either of these processes, until resolved by the router. Correct me if I'm wrong, but with the MRV flagging, it may not make any difference if an IP is static, reserved or DHCP(?). Back when a lot of us wired ETHERNET beta testers were concerned about bit-rates, we thought it was a good thing to have a good network switch to handle all the local LAN traffic (namely MRV) and not bother the router with either of these. I kept my network switch in place when I upgraded to DECA w/ICK and I wonder if a lot of us that did the same encounter less problems as a result. Nonetheless, the easiest and most secure method to enable the multi-cast group w/b to use a network switch; IMO, it increases the efficiency of the router by separating/sorting local and outgoing traffic.

Long story, shortened: I think if either theory is valid, the network switch placed between the router LAN and BB DECA would improve the reliability of the UPL refreshing and/or the reliability of MRV, whichever would apply. I'm not saying the BB DECA should have it's own switch, it could share it with the home network (devices that exchange data within the local LAN, like PCs and multimedia devices).

I don't claim to have answers, just theories to consider, test, discuss, or debunk.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> Long story, shortened: I think if either theory is valid, the network switch placed between the router LAN and BB DECA would improve the reliability of the UPL refreshing and/or the reliability of MRV, whichever would apply. I'm not saying the BB DECA should have it's own switch, it could share it with the home network (devices that exchange data within the local LAN, like PCs and multimedia devices).
> 
> I don't claim to have answers, just theories to consider, test, discuss, or debunk.


:shrug:
I do still have my BB DECA connected to a switch, which is leftover from the ethernet days. :shrug:


----------



## av8rdude (Aug 15, 2007)

OK....I was not cautious enough last night with my UPNP salvation comment. I woke up this morning to again have lost MRV.

So this was the final straw. This gave me the motivation to wire two more Cat5 connections and move my two HR24's and H24 to Ethernet.

It's only been about 6 hours but everything is working flawlessly over ethernet.

I'll post back tomorrow with the continued results. But I believe the internet deca conflicts with something on my network. I tried to slowly eliminate devices but since the MRV dropouts occur after several hours it's hard to trouble shoot.

I'm sticking with ethernet if it works! This DECA setup is still beta in my opinion.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> :shrug:
> I do still have my BB DECA connected to a switch, which is leftover from the ethernet days. :shrug:


"For grins" I've moved my BB DECA over to the 2Wire to see if there's any change.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "For grins" I've moved my BB DECA over to the 2Wire to see if there's any change.


Mine is connected to a switch also.

Switch - LINKSYS EG008W 
Router - Netgear Rangemax WNDR3700

There's a couple of data points for the what works. BTW, I chose this router because it's "rated" for streaming HD video. I have notice that some people with issues related to DirecTV2PC tend to be the routers ability to keep up. The load on routers is steadily increasing. That's why I went looking at specs and reviews for streaming HD video when I replaced my router.

I'm just throwin' that out there as more data to consider. :grin:

Mike


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

armchair said:


> Long story, shortened: I think if either theory is valid, the network switch placed between the router LAN and BB DECA would improve the reliability of the UPL refreshing and/or the reliability of MRV, whichever would apply. I'm not saying the BB DECA should have it's own switch, it could share it with the home network (devices that exchange data within the local LAN, like PCs and multimedia devices).
> 
> I don't claim to have answers, just theories to consider, test, discuss, or debunk.


There is a lot to consider in this... and without detailed configuration information everyone is shooting in the dark.

Perhaps, the Router, F/W version game needs to be played as this would help understand if its a model, F/W version, or configuration that is the problem.

The multicast traffic is interesting... as would discussions of UPnP traffic.

Basically - at the end of the day, the router really shouldn't be doing anything - but - obviously it is.

A full DECA implementation (meaning ONLY the Broadband DECA is connected Ethernet) should have only ONE point of interaction with the router and that is for DHCP (and that is only if you don't use Static addresses).

What is interesting is the comment that everything BUT playlists work. I'm struggling to follow the various comments/threads and understand exactly what is working in this case. So here's a few questions for the OP:

1) If you remove the Broadband DECA so the receivers are isolated on DECA only (you'll lose DoD and Direc2PC for this test) and reboot all receivers - what is the stability? Do you stay connected or lose connection?
2) When you lose connection - can you play items from the stale playlist?
3) What exactly do you have to do to recover (reboot HR24, reboot HR21, reboot Router)
4) Is your Broadband DECA connected directly to the router, or is it on a switch and the switch is connected to the router?

Chris


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

BudShark said:


> A full DECA implementation (meaning ONLY the Broadband DECA is connected Ethernet) should have only ONE point of interaction with the router and that is for DHCP (and that is only if you don't use Static addresses).
> 
> What is interesting is the comment that everything BUT playlists work. I'm struggling to follow the various comments/threads and understand exactly what is working in this case. So here's a few questions for the OP:
> 
> ...


1 MRV It is rock steady if isolated.
2 No, playlist does not show other receivers when I lose connection.
3 Rebooting receivers brings MRV back

Using the unsupported network connection, mentioned above,I'm up and running for about 20 hours, but I have not rebooted the router.
All networking available and operational.
MRV,VOD, Directv2PC.
When I lose MRV all other networking is fine.
Advanced Netwoks setup shows all OK, Network Connected, Internet Connected.

I have noticed rebooting router most times results in a lose of MRV,
requiring a reboot of the receivers.All other networking keeps going.
Thanks for your interest.

Later today I will hook the traditional deca config, I do need DECA to reach a bedroom that has no ethernet.

Ed F.

P.S. I have changed my router config to only reboot once a week, this could be the reason MRV is running fine, not the unsupported wiring config.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

efreedenburg said:


> 1 MRV It is rock steady if isolated.
> 2 No, playlist does not show other receivers when I lose connection.
> 3 Rebooting receivers brings MRV back
> [snip]
> P.S. I have changed my router config to only reboot once a week, this could be the reason MRV is running fine, not the unsupported wiring config.


Your router has a config to reboot itself? Interesting... Mine reboot only when the lightning strikes are close... :lol:

Ok... well item 1 is interesting. I have a couple theories, but I'll wait until we hear from some others with the problem.

Is your Broadband DECA connected directly to the router, or is it on a switch and the switch is connected to the router?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I run an un-supported configuration. I was having the network test fail on the HR24-500 due to a low reading on the DECA test environment. To resolve that, I took the DECA uplink module and the splitter out then connected the 2nd network port of the R22-200 to my switch and use it for the uplink for the DECA cloud. I cannot recommend this, but it works for my environment. This can be seen in my setup links in the signature.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

It's been only about 12 hours since I moved from the switch straight to the 2Wire router, but nothing seems to have changed.
I'll keep it this way and see if anything changes.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Copying the questions down here to keep em fresh and to add #5:

1) If you remove the Broadband DECA so the receivers are isolated on DECA only (you'll lose DoD and Direc2PC for this test) and reboot all receivers - what is the stability? Do you stay connected or lose connection?
2) When you lose connection - can you play items from the stale playlist?
3) What exactly do you have to do to recover (reboot HR24, reboot HR21, reboot Router)
4) Is your Broadband DECA connected directly to the router, or is it on a switch and the switch is connected to the router?
5) Does your switch or router (whatever the Broadband DECA is connected to) have port and duplex speeds? Are they set to Auto/Auto or hard coded to something?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BudShark said:


> This won't do...
> 
> Static (assigned) DHCP addresses are still DHCP addresses.
> 
> ...


how is this different than setting the IPs up at the router by MAC address? (which is how I have it now)


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> how is this different than setting the IPs up at the router by MAC address? (which is how I have it now)


What happens when you set them at the router by MAC address is the client still uses DHCP packets to get and request. The only difference is the router, instead of assigning next available, always assigns the reserved address.

So this means, if there is a problem with the DHCP assignment either because of the Broadband DECA or some bug in either the router or DirecTV - it will be exposed whether you use address reservation or not.

When you disconnect from the Broadband DECA, DirecTV uses assigned addresses that act like fixed ones so DHCP is not in use. If you assign an address at the receiver, DHCP is not in use. So, the thought was that if it works without the router, perhaps its a DHCP issue since that is the only role the router should be playing in a closed DECA MRV environment.

*However, if the statement is true that DoD and Direc2PC still work when MRV fails, then this can NOT be a problem and it doesn't matter how you assign the addresses.*


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BudShark said:


> So here's a few questions for the OP:
> 
> 1) If you remove the Broadband DECA so the receivers are isolated on DECA only (you'll lose DoD and Direc2PC for this test) and reboot all receivers - what is the stability? Do you stay connected or lose connection?
> 2) When you lose connection - can you play items from the stale playlist?
> ...


Chris, here you go:

1) When BB DECA is removed, system has been stable. My last test showed the system stable for over 3 days whereas with the BB DECA I'm lucky to make it 24hrs. I would be happy to remove the BB DECA and wait it out to see if I _ever _have any problems?

2) No - I get weird errors (packet loss) and/or we get lockups, or the playlist just goes away from the remote DVR and when chosing the yellow button, there is no option for shared playlist settings

3) Recover = reboot all DTV boxes. everything works flawlessly for a period of time

4) currently, the BB DECA is hooked straight into my router - a NETGEAR WGR614v9 with F/W 1.1.2.30NA. I am planning on adding a switch, just don't have it yet. Ordered from NewEgg..just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BudShark said:


> *However, if the statement is true that DoD and Direc2PC still work when MRV fails, then this can NOT be a problem and it doesn't matter how you assign the addresses.*


Dont use D2PC, and haven't checked VOD when this issue crops up. I will test VOD/DOD the next time we lose the playlist to see what might be happening.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Dont use D2PC, and haven't check VOD when this issue crops up. I will test VOD/DOD the next time we lose the playlist to see what might be happening.


It sounds like you are pretty familiar with things... rather than doing that or pulling the BB DECA out... it would be more useful if the next time the problem happens you ping all 3 of your receivers and post the results. Use the following:

ping <ip address> -t

The -t will let it run continuously. Post if it fails right away, or if not, let it run for a minute or so and watch if you get sporadic times or No replies.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BudShark said:


> It sounds like you are pretty familiar with things... rather than doing that or pulling the BB DECA out... it would be more useful if the next time the problem happens you ping all 3 of your receivers and post the results. Use the following:
> 
> ping <ip address> -t
> 
> The -t will let it run continuously. Post if it fails right away, or if not, let it run for a minute or so and watch if you get sporadic times or No replies.


sure, will do. I think I ping'd them once before, but didn't use the -t switch. I'll make sure and do that to see what is going on.

FYI, my router has no way to change the DHCP lease renewal setting. I'm starting to wonder if the DHCP renewal is the issue...


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> sure, will do. I think I ping'd them once before, but didn't use the -t switch. I'll make sure and do that to see what is going on.
> 
> FYI, my router has no way to change the DHCP lease renewal setting. I'm starting to wonder if the DHCP renewal is the issue...


These tests will tell us... if its DHCP renewal the box won't ping at all as it will drop its IP address. It would be much more consistent after reboots though... exactly every 8 hours, or 24 hours type behavior. But its definitely worth exploring.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BudShark said:


> These tests will tell us... if its DHCP renewal the box won't ping at all as it will drop its IP address. It would be much more consistent after reboots though... exactly every 8 hours, or 24 hours type behavior. But its definitely worth exploring.


could i just force a reboot (pull the plug) to see what might happen?


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

BudShark said:


> It sounds like you are pretty familiar with things... rather than doing that or pulling the BB DECA out... it would be more useful if the next time the problem happens you ping all 3 of your receivers and post the results. Use the following:
> 
> ping <ip address> -t
> 
> The -t will let it run continuously. Post if it fails right away, or if not, let it run for a minute or so and watch if you get sporadic times or No replies.


When MRV fails pings to both receivers are all fine
no packets lost
average 4ms

Thanks
Ed F.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

efreedenburg said:


> When MRV fails pings to both receivers are all fine
> no packets lost
> average 4ms
> 
> ...


How similar to the OP issue is yours? Failed MRV doesn't necessarily mean the issue is the exact same. I'm just curious if both of you see the exact same failure.

If pings are successful, if other traffic is successful, we know a few things:

1) It can't be a DHCP issue (you'd have no IP to ping)
2) It can't be a physical layer issue (other traffic works)
3) It can't be a network issue within DirecTV receivers (or no traffic would work)

Whatever the trigger is... whatever makes the problem happen... if the description and testing is correct, the problem lies in the MRV code of the DirecTV box, and how it deals with a failed or reset connection. It appears that either a bad packet, broadcast storm, or some other "trigger" occurs, and that locks up the MRV application on the box.

I'm curious - whether a reboot of ONLY the server works - or if you have to reboot everything. *IF* everything described is true, DirecTV needs to address it. We can keep finding the "trigger" (such as a bad DECA, or wiring, or a router) - but removing that trigger will only fix it for that person... the next persons trigger may be something different.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BudShark said:


> How similar to the OP issue is yours? Failed MRV doesn't necessarily mean the issue is the exact same. I'm just curious if both of you see the exact same failure.
> 
> If pings are successful, if other traffic is successful, we know a few things:
> 
> ...


FYI, removing the BB DECA seems to work for me - but we obviously want DoD/VoD so I'm trying another solution which is to add a switch in between the DECA cloud and the router. Hopefully this will isolate the DECA traffic away from my other network traffic and take the burden off of my router somewhat. I have no way to change the DHCP lease time since my router (NetGear WGR614v9) has no setting for this, and i"m thinking that might have something to do with my issue - so I'm hoping this switch might save the day...


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

Drummerboy,

1. do you have wireless in your router? if so, is your wireless secureed somehow (WEP or WPA PSK)
2. how many other devices do you have on your network. (how many PC's, xboxes, smartphones, etc... do you have)
3. are you running any kind of server, such as playon, tversity, etc... to media share personal music/photos/videos?

What I'm trying to figure out, is how much broadcast traffic you may have on your network. Note, that for all intents and purposes, Multicast traffic IS broadcast traffic, 

as a data point: 6 DVR's all on ethernet network with about 12 PC's, 3 X-Box 360's 2 servers, couple of WII's (Wireless) several smart phones, etc... all of this (except the servers) run DHCP with no reservations. we have no issues in our network. Most of the equipment runs 24/7 by aid of battery back-ups. I tried to diagram it once, but gave up as it got too busy...
however, I have vast experience with routers, and I know of no consumer level router that would outright block multicast packets, however, quite a few use something called a soft switch, where the router's software does the data transfer, and all of the data have to be manually divided and sent out the router's switch ports, this delay could theoretically cause problems. Connecting through a switch is a good idea, and I will be curious to see if it works. other than that, a better router, such as one with a gigabit switch built in would be a good thing to try. but a small switch would be cheaper.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

A little bit about DHCP (for those interested in how it affects your network)

DHCP is a messaging exchange between a client and server. it uses a netwokr broadcast to get the job done.

step 1 is for the device to send a DISCOVER packet (this packet says "Hello, is there a DHCP Server out there I can get an address from?")
step 2 is for the DHCP Server to send an OFFER packet (This packet says "Hi there, I am an DHCP Server, and I can help you get an address on the network")
Step 3 is for the device to sen a REQUEST packet (Thank you, I would like an address. The last time I was on a network, I had this address: a.b.c.d, can I have that one please?)
Step 4 is for the DHCP Server to send an ACKNOWLEDGEMENT packet (This packet says "Here is the IP you can use. here are specific settings you can use on the network (subnet mask, default gateway, dns servers, etc...), and here is how long you can use this address")

now the device has it's address. now, what happens is when the time given is 1/2 over (ie, lease time of 8 hours would be 4 hours). this process is repeated, and a renew occurs starting the timer over.

the DHCP server tracks each client by it's MAC (Media Access Control) address, it is also common for a DHCP server to check if an address is in use before it assigns one, but some cheaper routers lack the logic to do this.

so, in theory, if a router reboots, and it does not maintain it's lease table, there could be a chance that it duplicates addressess, albeit small, since the client will try to request the same address as it had/has if it maintains a record of it.

More reading of DHCP (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP)


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BAHitman said:


> Drummerboy,
> 
> 1. do you have wireless in your router? if so, is your wireless secureed somehow (WEP or WPA PSK)
> 2. how many other devices do you have on your network. (how many PC's, xboxes, smartphones, etc... do you have)
> ...


1.) yes, my router is wireless. I use WEP. The devices that hit it wirelessly are our iPhones (2), my WRT54G with DD-WRT configured as a repeater/bridge, and our laptop upstairs

2.) The devices on our network are:

Wife's iPhone Wireless
My iPhone Wireless
Laptop Upstairs Wireless
Home Office Wired
HR24
H24
HR21
Wii

3.) No media share currently

I got the switch for a great deal on NewEgg for $20 and free shipping, so I thought what the heck?!?! It is a TrendNet TEG-S50g gigabit switch (although nothing on my network is gigabit I dont think unless the DECA is).


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> FYI, removing the BB DECA seems to work for me - but we obviously want DoD/VoD so I'm trying another solution which is to add a switch in between the DECA cloud and the router. Hopefully this will isolate the DECA traffic away from my other network traffic and take the burden off of my router somewhat. I have no way to change the DHCP lease time since my router (NetGear WGR614v9) has no setting for this, and i"m thinking that might have something to do with my issue - so I'm hoping this switch might save the day...


Well honestly, thats what is perplexing and led me to suspect DHCP, but I think we've kinda implied that isn't the issue here... but..

All your DECA traffic should remain on the DECA network. IF things were as expected, that traffic would go from the HR24 to the client through the DECA. There's no need for routing, and no need to leave the DECA broadband and go to the router. So - either its related to DHCP OR the DECA BB/Router is adding something to the DECA cloud that is causing the failure (duplicate packets, broadcasts, malformed packets...).


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> 1.) yes, my router is wireless. I use WEP. The devices that hit it wirelessly are our iPhones (2), my WRT54G with DD-WRT configured as a repeater/bridge, and our laptop upstairs
> 
> 2.) The devices on our network are:
> 
> ...


Just to be clear... the HR24, H24, and HR21 listed above are on DECA - they aren't wired through ethernet as well right? (Just want to be clear...)


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BudShark said:


> Just to be clear... the HR24, H24, and HR21 listed above are on DECA - they aren't wired through ethernet as well right? (Just want to be clear...)


yup. DECA cloud only.

I agree with your previous post that the DECA network shouldn't need anything from my router - except maybe DHCP - and the DECA traffic should, in all intent and purpose, stay on the DECA network. But, something is causing the boxes to lose sight of each other...

Switch has been installed and I'll keep an eye on things - but if you have any other suggestions I'm willing to try ANYTHING


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> ... I got the switch for a great deal on NewEgg for $20 and free shipping, so I thought what the heck?!?! It is a TrendNet TEG-S50g gigabit switch *(although nothing on my network is gigabit I dont think unless the DECA is).*


DECA is 10/100 Fast Ethernet, not gigabit.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> yup. DECA cloud only.
> 
> I agree with your previous post that the DECA network shouldn't need anything from my router - except maybe DHCP - and the DECA traffic should, in all intent and purpose, stay on the DECA network. But, something is causing the boxes to lose sight of each other...
> 
> Switch has been installed and I'll keep an eye on things - but if you have any other suggestions I'm willing to try ANYTHING


And as I suggested earlier, if all else fails try static IP for the receivers and leave the rest of your Home Network on DHCP by setting your starting IP address range at a higher level (starts at 192.168.1.120 on my router setup) than the static IP range in your router.

Use Open DNS of 208.67.222.222 or 208.67.220 for the receiver's DNS.
setting.

This is how mines is setup with the BB DECA connected to an 8 port ethernet switch (Intellinet).


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

OK. so it really does not sound like a large amount of devices on your network. so this may or may not help...

DECA traffic, if multicast or broadcast packets WILL traverse to the ethernet network, and will also broadcast out the WLAN. Wireless will under normal settings broadcast this traffic at a lower data rate than normal traffic, possibly causing bottlenecks, and depending on the access point side of the router cause trouble by beeing unable to buffer it all. intereference on the wireless from cordless phones, microwaves, etc... can help make this worse. 

If the switch does not take care of it, can you try disable your wireless portion of your router if you can? if not see of you can go into the advanced settings and see if you can change the preamble to short, or if you have something called basic rates that you can raise the speed of. your particular router may or may not have any of these, and you need to write down how they are now, so if some of your devices have problems getting back on the wireless, you can change them back if you need to. 

anyway, in my opinion, DHCP is not the problem and in my experience, have never seen it cause network problems. it is VERY low bandwith consumption in the scheme of things. if this traffic does concern you, increase your lease duration as high as it will go. In most home networks, it's very safe to set the lease time to a high value. unless you run an unsecured wireless network. to me, it seems like you have a traffic bottleneck of some kind in your network, and some of the steps I have outlined may help get to the bottom of it.


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

BudShark said:


> How similar to the OP issue is yours? Failed MRV doesn't necessarily mean the issue is the exact same. I'm just curious if both of you see the exact same failure.
> 
> If pings are successful, if other traffic is successful, we know a few things:
> 
> ...


Proof of above bad MRV code.

Been running 2 days with no problems, full internet accress and MRV.

This is what I have found out.

I was running strictly home ethernet, all networking worked for a few days.

I get the message that a MRV receiver has disconnected.
All other networking continues:
DOD, VOD, Directv2PC and netflix to my PS3 on the same router.

I pinged my receivers and the actual router and got a 20% packet lose.

A neighbor must have gotten a new wireless router.

Problem 1 packet lose:
Determined Chan 3 was being jumped on so I switched the Channel to 11.

Rebooted the receivers all problems seemed to be fine.

Problem 2 rebooting router:

Received my DECA's SWM8 SWS4's and installed them. Ran fine for a while, same problem, I ran a 50ft cable to a different router and MRV lasted longer.

I notice the router that was up the longest had an auto reboot for 96000 seconds. The router that lasted a lesser amount of time was rebooting every 
9000 seconds. these times coincided with the time intervals my MRV would die.

I removed the auto reboot from both routers and now I have no more MRV or any other networking problems.

So as you say MRV networking code is flawed, it can't recover from any bad packets, storm or router reboot./

Again VOD,DOD, Directv2PC and TV Apps keep plugging away.

Beta MRV users did you have a user menu item that would reestablish the MRV handshake? If so it was probably known how easy it was for the MRV code to breakdown, that should be put back until the code is fixed.

If the network code for MRV was as robust as the DOD,VBOD,Directv2Pc we would not be having these problems.

Thanks for listening
Ed F.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

efreedenburg said:


> Beta MRV users did you have a user menu item that would reestablish the MRV handshake? If so it was probably known how easy it was for the MRV code to breakdown, that should be put back until the code is fixed.
> 
> If the network code for MRV was as robust as the DOD,VBOD,Directv2Pc we would not be having these problems.
> 
> ...


No - there has never been a menu to "reset or restart" MRV. Only a reboot seems to do that.

So, it sounds like you were able to find a couple problem areas, and now, you seem to be running much better/longer without the router reboots. It does seem to support the "multiple triggers" theory.

The router reboot is interesting though... something that would be easy to test by someone else (just unplug your router... wait 10 seconds, plug it back in... Did MRV die?)


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

efreedenburg said:


> ...
> I notice the router that was up the longest had an auto reboot for 96000 seconds. The router that lasted a lesser amount of time was rebooting every
> 9000 seconds. these times coincided with the time intervals my MRV would die.
> 
> ...


I don't want to discount your experience, but I believe it may be more complicated than this.

About a month ago, we were having a very large problem with out Comcast internet. For a week or so, it would go out several times a day, with the worst days going out about a dozen times. Since Mr. DogLover works from home and uses Vonage VOIP, he was aware every time it went out, and the thing that would fix it fastest was to reboot the router.

During the entire time, I never noticed any loss of connectivity between the 3 DVRS and 1 receiver. Now, I didn't check after each router reboot. But, whenever I wanted to watch a TV show, it was available. So, if it did lose connectivity, it recovered before I wanted to watch TV.

Now, I have not always been on the National Release, so it is possible that the problem that you are seeing has been fixed. But it might also be that there is some other variable in your situation that is keeping MRV from recovering.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DogLover said:


> But it might also be that there is some other variable in your situation that is keeping MRV from recovering.


If Ed's working, I'm happy... :lol: Now we got to get Drummer working!

But you are right... variability is always a factor. Maybe his router does a particular broadcast when it starts up? Who knows... the fact that he lost it connected Ethernet AND DECA kinda implies there's some other factors. But hopefully it stays up stable and eventually we find something that can be reproduced/replicated that causes the issue. Once we have that it'd be much much easier to get DirecTVs focused attention on this and find the cause... A reproduction scenario is what we want and need...


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

BudShark said:


> If Ed's working, I'm happy... :lol: Now we got to get Drummer working!
> 
> But you are right... variability is always a factor. Maybe his router does a particular broadcast when it starts up? Who knows... the fact that he lost it connected Ethernet AND DECA kinda implies there's some other factors. But hopefully it stays up stable and eventually we find something that can be reproduced/replicated that causes the issue. Once we have that it'd be much much easier to get DirecTVs focused attention on this and find the cause... A reproduction scenario is what we want and need...


exactly.

The router reboots are most likeley causing the ethernet side of the DECA adapter to lose link. I wonder what that does to the DECA cloud. Would that cause all networking on the DECA cloud to reset?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I pulled my switch out of the loop and set all DVRs to share. Been this way for a day & a half, no problem found.

Why, other than a loss of power, would a router reboot?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

With the new software rolling out I think it will be important for those having issues to post when you get it - and what the results are after. As has been stated, we may be chasing something DirecTV already found and resolved.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> I pulled my switch out of the loop and set all DVRs to share. Been this way for a day & a half, no problem found.
> 
> Why, other than a loss of power, would a router reboot?


For some reason, Ed's routers have a reboot timer in them.

The only reason I can think of is they have a memory leak or performance degradation and put the autoreboot in to mask it. It may also just be a left over remnant in the code that is safe to turn off.


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

BudShark said:


> For some reason, Ed's routers have a reboot timer in them.
> 
> The only reason I can think of is they have a memory leak or performance degradation and put the autoreboot in to mask it. It may also just be a left over remnant in the code that is safe to turn off.


All routers running ddwrt have and administration->Keep Alive tab to set up rebooting the router. Very handy if you are testing networking problems. I turned it on while debugging Series 2 Directivo MR viewing, my mistake for not turning off.

Ddwrt is very powerful router software. Buffaloe and other router manufacturers are starting to put it on their routers at the factory.
In 4 years the only thing rebooting broke is MRV.
-----------------------------------
DD wrt Users Manual
2.3.7. Administration
...

2.3.7.2. Keep Alive
Keep-Alive lets you configure monitoring options that automatically reboot the router if a service malfunction causes it to fail to respond.

----------------------------------

I have turned the rebooting off.

Some others that are having this MRV drop out problem are also running DDwrt on their routers.
Later today I will check DD wrt default reboot setting. I just received 3 new Linksys Wireless N routers.

Please don't lose track of MRV failure after it sees any anomily in network
traffic.

Again all other networking continues to function on my network after MRV disconnect

PS3 with Netflix
2 Series 2 Directivos telnet tranfers etc
Pioneer Elite
Tivo Series 3 Brighthouse
2 laptops
2 desktops
and
DOD,VOD,Directv2pc and NetApps on the DTV receivers.

The MRV software is not as robust as the rest of Directv receivers networking sofware, ,that can be fixed by DTV, I hope it is fixed for others who are seeing this problem and living with it. Not everyone reads these forums. Search Google for thes MRV problems. It appears to be many with same problems of dropping MRV.

Just found this quote from armchair:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=181366
------------------------------------------------
I know what you mean. I've had this happen once and had to restart both my DVRs in the MRV DECA network. Different f/w we've had for MRV seems to be picky about INTERNET connectivity. If a device is not seen when expected, it disconnects and as far as MRV is concerned, a flag seems to be preventing re-sharing UPL and p/b privileges until a menu restart clears the fault flag out. But this flag does not seem to prohibit reconnect to INTERNET for VOD or TV APPS.

I've seen that particular flag in the code come and go. We used to have a work-around in beta and pre-beta. We could use either a specific keyword search or toggle the beta "opt-out" then "opt-in" to get back in the MRV loop. Now we have no means of toggling or re-enabling the MRV Client or Server w/o a restart.

Seems we need one or the other in the current MRV code, either a MRV Server/Client toggle or allow reconnect of a device w/o a fault flag that prohibits the device from re-joining the MRV share group.
--------------------------------------------------------

So the BETA did have a way to restart MRV handshake.

Thanks 
Ed F.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well ...

If thats the case, then it's just one more reason (for me anyhow) to stay with static IPs on the DirecTV receivers.

It seems to avoid problems (so far  ) with any possible iffy behavior with reliance upon router DHCP administration on the DirecTV boxes as I've rebooted my router a number of times since MRV was installed and have never lost MRV connectivity on any of my boxes.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd like to thank all the responses - a lot of great advice and discussion, but if everyone doesn't mind, I would like to get back on topic since I started this thread with an issue that still isn't resolved for me. Sure, I understand that I'm not the only one with issues - but it would be nice if others could start a separate thread/discussion with their issue so that this thread wouldn't get muddied up and off topic. I am thrilled that Ed got his issue fixed (or so we hope), but I'd like to get my issue taken care of too... thanks a bunch.

:backtotop


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

My setup: (has changed since post #1):



I'm now on 0x40d on the HR24 FYI.

Here is a recap of the problem:

With the BB DECA attached, the HR24, HR21 & H24 boxes lose connectivity to each other roughly every 24-48 hours. Basically, the UPL appears to have all the programs on it until it tries to play or refresh and then it goes away. If we try to play a recording remotely, we get data packet errors. On the H24, when pressing list, it just shows the To Do list for auto tune I believe.

When the BB DECA is removed, it appears that these boxes stay connected and the UPL/MRV works w/o issue.

I just added a TrendNEt Gigabit switch between the BB DECA and Router, not sure if this will help or not. Has not been 24 hours yet.

Router Setup: NetGear WGR614v9

Router has UPnP turned OFF currently, but it doesn't seem to matter as I've tried it both ways.
DHCP on
All 3 DTV boxes have assigned IP addresses by MAC on the router

Router 2: LinkSys WGR54G running DD-WRT as a Repeater Bridge


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> My setup: (has changed since post #1):
> 
> I'm now on 0x40d on the HR24 FYI.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the static IPs on the receivers yet?

I'd let the TrendNet test run until failure (don't mix changes)
The next step would be to statically IP the DirecTV receivers IMO and run that until failure.

Since you have an HR24 have you done the COAX tests and posted your results? I haven't seen it in this thread.

Here's the process from VOS:


> So with this release there is a new feature that will test the losses between the DECAs, on the H24 or HR24.
> 
> On the front panel, press both guide & right arrow and if you get it right [it took me many times before it worked] there is a menu to test your phone modem [yeah big deal] and the coax network.
> Once you select coax, it will run the tests and report back


Take the results and publish them in this thread if you don't already have them.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I'd like to thank all the responses - a lot of great advice and discussion, but if everyone doesn't mind, I would like to get back on topic since I started this thread with an issue that still isn't resolved for me. Sure, I understand that I'm not the only one with issues - but it would be nice if others could start a separate thread/discussion with their issue so that this thread wouldn't get muddied up and off topic. I am thrilled that Ed got his issue fixed (or so we hope), but I'd like to get my issue taken care of too... thanks a bunch.
> 
> :backtotop


I take it the results of your insertion of the ethernet switch made no difference?

Not to belabor the point DrummerBoy523, and if you want to continue to struggle with getting DHCP to work on the DirecTV receivers is your personal choice.

But did you at least ever try to simply use static IPs for the DirecTV boxes and leave all else on the home network to DHCP on a higher starting address range as I suggested?

I don't recall you posting you ever tried this. It just might be the best solution for your finicky (for MRV handling anyway) router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, this has nothing to do with the problem, "but" since RF is my thing and the system layout "bugs me", why are there two splitters?

I'd have done this [the PI is on the wrong splitter port I know but the drawing was simpler]:


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

Does the dell latitude have both wired and wireless access to the network?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BudShark said:


> Have you tried the static IPs on the receivers yet? I'd let the TrendNet test run until failure (don't mix changes)
> The next step would be to statically IP the DirecTV receivers IMO and run that until failure.


On the router, I originaly reserved IPs for the DTV boxes and then rebooted the boxes so that they get those IPs. If I change the DHCP settings to make the starting address higher, will the D* boxes keep those IPs? Or do I need to physically type in the addresses first?



BudShark said:


> Since you have an HR24 have you done the COAX tests and posted your results? I haven't seen it in this thread.
> 
> Take the results and publish them in this thread if you don't already have them.


Yes, I posted the results somewhere, just can't find them. Here they are again:

0 1 2
239 241 245
244 244 253
243 252 242

0 DOWNSTAIRS N/A
1 BEDROOM 31
2 NODE-XX 36



HoTat2 said:


> I take it the results of your insertion of the ethernet switch made no difference?


I have only had the switch on for less than 24 hours, so I need to leave it on for awhile to see if that matters or not.



HoTat2 said:


> Not to belabor the point DrummerBoy523, and if you want to continue to struggle with getting DHCP to work on the DirecTV receivers is your personal choice.
> 
> But did you at least ever try to simply use static IPs for the DirecTV boxes and leave all else on the home network to DHCP on a higher starting address range as I suggested?


See above..


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BAHitman said:


> Does the dell latitude have both wired and wireless access to the network?


not at the same time - but occasionally I take it out to the deck. why?


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

To setup static addressess, you will need to manually enter all of the network details into each DVR. and then you should remove the reservations from the router. you could leave them, but it's better to change the scope to start at a number higher than the higest IP that you have set static.


for example of you set your DVR's to 192.168.1.10, 11, and 12, you would at the least want your router to start at 13. 

as for the question on the latitude having wired and wireless active at the same time. I have seen issues in some software that gets confused when you have 2 network adapters connected to the same network. it could be that when it sees traffic come in on one adapter, it repeats it to the other. and then there's always the possability that there is a bridged connection, that would definateley cause a flood. it would be evident as the activity lights on all of your equipment would flash non-stop. 

it's just another thing to check on...


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> On the router, I originaly reserved IPs for the DTV boxes and then rebooted the boxes so that they get those IPs. If I change the DHCP settings to make the starting address higher, will the D* boxes keep those IPs? Or do I need to physically type in the addresses first?


I agree with you 100% on the runtime with the switch. Let that play out for a while.

When it comes to static IP - since you know the range of the DHCP address - what you would do is assign something outside that range to each DVR - and then set them on the DVRs themselves under the advanced network setup.

So if your DHCP range is x.x.x.10-50, you would set your HR24 to .51, the HR21 to .52, and the H24 to .53.

If we get to that point we can put the exact steps and settings in if it doesn't make sense.  The only point of question would be the DNS and Gateway settings. I would on your laptop, open a command prompt and type ipconfig /all. You can just steal the Default Gateway and DNS from there (I think somebody posted the OpenDNS address a bit ago if you want to use those).


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> OK, this has nothing to do with the problem, "but" since RF is my thing and the system layout "bugs me", why are there two splitters?
> 
> I'd have done this [the PI is on the wrong splitter port I know but the drawing was simpler]:


Hard to explain, but the only way to explain is describe our original setup, then explain the new setup.

Originally, the dish was next to where the 2nd 4 way splitter is. We had a zinwell there and one of the drops went up into the attic and down to our guestroom on the other side of the house.

When we moved the dish to the other side of the house due to signal issues, the point where the cable entered the attic was right next to the drop down to the guest bedroom. So, instead of running the cable all the way across the attic and down to the splitter, he spliced it and put the PI & Splitter up in the attic and then ran the guest bedroom drop off out #3, and attached the other spliced in to the splitter out #2. The other end of this cable is now the input to the 2nd 4-way splitter which feeds the rest of the house at the original entry point to the house. Hope that makes sense.

I've modified the setup slightly to show what is in the attic:


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BudShark said:


> I agree with you 100% on the runtime with the switch. Let that play out for a while.
> 
> When it comes to static IP - since you know the range of the DHCP address - what you would do is assign something outside that range to each DVR - and then set them on the DVRs themselves under the advanced network setup.
> 
> ...


I can do that. my router is just 192.168.1.1 gateway and the subnet is the typical 255.255.255.0 stuff. I get the DNS automatically from my ISP.

I'll do what you are suggesting now that the 3 year old is taking a nap I can use the TVs again


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Hard to explain,


That makes more sense and is somewhere similar to my setup, though I use a 2-way there.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

DTV boxes have now been assigned IPs at the box.

192.168.1.101, 102, 103.

My DHCP range is 3-100.

What about UPnP? Right now it is off. I've tried both ways. Thoughts?


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> What about UPnP? Right now it is off. I've tried both ways. Thoughts?


unless you need it for something leave it off. your network is more secure that way.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

OK. Now we wait....


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> OK. Now we wait....


and the Jeopardy theme song plays in all our heads...


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

BudShark said:


> and the Jeopardy theme song plays in all our heads...


you just HAD to go there... 

One other option might be to switch the DD-WRT box for the netgear router, assuming you are using a router and not an AP, and see if that makes a difference...

one other point where you definately have a bottleneck is the bridging of the wireless. when you bridge a wireless network, and the other end is also acting as an access point, (repeater mode), you are eff ectively halving your bandwith. think of it like a conversation. if you are talking to me, then we can have an efficient conversation, but if you have to tell someone who has to tell me, you will take 2x as long to have the same conversation. If you could get ethernet to that location of the repeater, you will be doing your network a huge favor trafficwise


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BAHitman said:


> you just HAD to go there...
> 
> One other option might be to switch the DD-WRT box for the netgear router, assuming you are using a router and not an AP, and see if that makes a difference...
> 
> one other point where you definately have a bottleneck is the bridging of the wireless. when you bridge a wireless network, and the other end is also acting as an access point, (repeater mode), you are eff ectively halving your bandwith. think of it like a conversation. if you are talking to me, then we can have an efficient conversation, but if you have to tell someone who has to tell me, you will take 2x as long to have the same conversation. If you could get ethernet to that location of the repeater, you will be doing your network a huge favor trafficwise


 I'd love to get cat5 upstairs, but it aint gonna happen in this house, so that is the purpose of the repeater. I could also just move the DDWRT downstairs and tweak the radio a bit - that is the only reason I even have the repeater upstairs because our IBM laptop has a hard time getting the signal from the NetGear downstairs - drops a lot. I understand the loss of bandwidth, but I have to keep the wifey happy too...


----------



## av8rdude (Aug 15, 2007)

I have moved from coax to ethernet and have the exact same issues as Drummerboy on both setups.

I have discovered the only boxes that need rebooting are the HR24's. The H24 will see the UPL after they are rebooted.

I have router assigned static IPs and a switch, also.

I look forward to Drummerboy finding a solution because I'm confident we have the exact same issue.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

av8rdude said:


> I have moved from coax to ethernet and have the exact same issues as Drummerboy on both setups.
> 
> I have discovered the only boxes that need rebooting are the HR24's. The H24 will see the UPL after they are rebooted.
> 
> ...


But have you actually tried non-DHCP static IPs on the DirecTV receivers yet as we instructed Drumerboy to do? This is different from "router assigned static IPs" which is also called "IP reservation" and still uses DHCP.


----------



## av8rdude (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you I will try assigning static IPs on the units.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

We're still waiting on drummer to confirm/deny if all is well...

So while testing items is always good, we don't know if drummer is fixed and we also know that the same symptom has been fixed by replacing the Broadband DECA and another fixed it by removing a scheduled router reboot. So it would appear the symptom has multiple causes.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I'd love to get cat5 upstairs, but it aint gonna happen in this house, so that is the purpose of the repeater. I could also just move the DDWRT downstairs and tweak the radio a bit - that is the only reason I even have the repeater upstairs because our IBM laptop has a hard time getting the signal from the NetGear downstairs - drops a lot. I understand the loss of bandwidth, but I have to keep the wifey happy too...


I can certainly understand keeping the wife happy.


----------



## av8rdude (Aug 15, 2007)

When my boxes stop seeing each other and loose the UPL my router stops showing them as attached devices on the network. But the boxes will report that they are connected to the internet.

This is obviously the symptom and I just wish I could find the cause of this dropout. The exact same thing happens if I use a DECA setup with an internet DECA....all with a switch and assigned IPs....or if I switch the setup to straight ethernet. They work for less than a day and drop.

If they are on their own DECA cloud with NO internet DECA they work forever.

Obviously there is a conflict with something on my network....oh well.

Thanks for the advice,
Scott


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

av8rdude said:


> When my boxes stop seeing each other and loose the UPL my router stops showing them as attached devices on the network. But the boxes will report that they are connected to the internet.
> 
> This is obviously the symptom and I just wish I could find the cause of this dropout. The exact same thing happens if I use a DECA setup with an internet DECA....all with a switch and assigned IPs....or if I switch the setup to straight ethernet. They work for less than a day and drop.
> 
> ...


Edit... I see you already tried static. Missed that first time.

What router do you have?


----------



## av8rdude (Aug 15, 2007)

Last night I decided to download the latest Cutting Edge software on all three units and see what happens.

Also, I realize I have assigned IP reservations on the router (Netgear WNR3500) inside the DHCP window. If the units fail again with the new software my first step will be to assign IPs in the unit's setup outside the DHCP window and remove the reservations from my router.

So far they are playing nicely together since 2am. I hate waiting a whole day between trouble shooting step.

Thanks to everyone for the expert help and ideas,
Scott



BudShark said:


> Edit... I see you already tried static. Missed that first time.
> 
> What router do you have?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BudShark said:


> We're still waiting on drummer to confirm/deny if all is well...
> 
> So while testing items is always good, we don't know if drummer is fixed and we also know that the same symptom has been fixed by replacing the Broadband DECA and another fixed it by removing a scheduled router reboot. So it would appear the symptom has multiple causes.


well, here it is Sunday, and all is well STILL.

Here are the things that have changed since Thursday: 

Changed the 8 way switch to a 4 way.
Added a network switch in between BB DECA and router
Assigned IPs outside of my DHCP pool

I apologize for taking so long to reply. We've had a death in the family and I haven't had much free time to mess around with this stuff this weekend.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

av8rdude said:


> Last night I decided to download the latest Cutting Edge software on all three units and see what happens.
> 
> Also, I realize I have assigned IP reservations on the router (Netgear WNR3500) inside the DHCP window. If the units fail again with the new software my first step will be to assign IPs in the unit's setup outside the DHCP window and remove the reservations from my router.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure that by setting IPs outside of my DHCP range, I have taken care of my issue. I'm still waiting, but the boxes have gone longer w/o any problems than with any other test I've done. I'm fairly confident the DHCP lease might be causing the issue... just a thought.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

av8rdude said:


> Last night I decided to download the latest Cutting Edge software on all three units and see what happens.
> 
> *Also, I realize I have assigned IP reservations on the router (Netgear WNR3500) inside the DHCP window.* If the units fail again with the new software my first step will be to assign IPs in the unit's setup outside the DHCP window and remove the reservations from my router.
> 
> ...


But to be clear did you remove any IP reservation settings in the router and assign static IPs to the boxes outside the router's DHCP address range?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

av8rdude said:


> When my boxes stop seeing each other and loose the UPL my router stops showing them as attached devices on the network. But the boxes will report that they are connected to the internet. ...


For some reason my router (Linksys WRT330N) doesn't show any connected network devices (at least when I have all network clients connected to an interposed ethernet switch as it is now) whether its a static or DHCP client and I have to use an application like Network Magic on one of my PCs to actually see what's on my network.

My router's Local Network's "Active Client Table" which is supposed to show this information is simply blank. 

Perhaps its a bug or my router needs a FW update or something.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I am pretty sure that by setting IPs outside of my DHCP range, I have taken care of my issue. I'm still waiting, but the boxes have gone longer w/o any problems than with any other test I've done. I'm fairly confident the DHCP lease might be causing the issue... just a thought.


Great... hopefully things stay good. 

No issue on delays.. there are much more important things than TV. Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Everything is still good here. So, either the switch or the static IPs took care of the problem. I might get crazy and take the switch out of the loop just to see if things still work so that I can narrow this down to the IP issue. I'll post results in a few days.

Thanks to all for their help!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Everything is still good here. So, either the switch or the static IPs took care of the problem. I might get crazy and take the switch out of the loop just to see if things still work so that I can narrow this down to the IP issue. I'll post results in a few days.
> 
> Thanks to all for their help!


"Seems to me" the static IP was what did this for your router. I've gone switch/no switch and not seen a difference, but then my router wasn't causing any problem either and so DHCP is being used.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Seems to me" the static IP was what did this for your router. I've gone switch/no switch and not seen a difference, but then my router wasn't causing any problem either and so DHCP is being used.


I would tend to agree. So far, so good. Wifey happy, both boys happy = daddy happy


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I would tend to agree. So far, so good. Wifey happy, both boys happy = daddy happy


Excellent...
So it looks like so far we have 3 different causes of "Stale Playlist" and MRV disconnects:

1) Bad Broadband DECA
2) Router reboots
3) DHCP address vs. static

Out of curiosity and for the permanent record:
Did you ever try non-reserved DHCP addresses? Just curious if that might be the reason not many people are seeing this...


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

BudShark said:


> Excellent...
> So it looks like so far we have 3 different causes of "Stale Playlist" and MRV disconnects:
> 
> 1) Bad Broadband DECA
> ...


You know, I probably did this originally, but I like to reserve IPs so that I can keep an eye on my network to know if anyone is accessing illegally, etc. So, within a day or two, I probably got on my router and assigned IPs to each box.

You are probably right - I don't recall having any problems until I assigned IPs, but it has been a few weeks now and I could be mixing up the order of things too.


----------



## av8rdude (Aug 15, 2007)

It's been nearly a full day and my MRV is still working!

I believe the static IP's outside the DHCP range solved my problem. I even downloaded this weeks CE software and that didn't solve my problem.

When I first got my setup I used router assigned IPs with DHCP. During this time I was on vacation and my MRV stopped working for the whole week. I was trying to watch stuff remotely on my slingbox. We had a power surge that rebooted the boxes and MRV worked again briefly.

Thanks for all the expert help and ideas. It's nice to finally have the whole-home DVR solution.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> ... it has been a few weeks now and I could be mixing up...


!rolling
At this point I'm not sure you can remember every option/configuration you've tried. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Now who was it that suggested this was a router issue "just a few posts back"? !rolling


----------



## av8rdude (Aug 15, 2007)

Still working


----------



## efreedenburg (Nov 16, 2005)

BudShark said:


> ...
> ... Who knows... the fact that he lost it connected Ethernet AND DECA kinda implies there's some other factors. But hopefully it stays up stable and eventually we find something that can be reproduced/replicated that causes the issue. Once we have that it'd be much much easier to get DirecTVs focused attention on this and find the cause... A reproduction scenario is what we want and need...


Directv was listening for the last 6 months 
New version of HR24 has addressed our problems i.e. MRV drop out requiring a reboot.

I received the upgrade on my nHR24 Sunday am and now I can't break MRV.

Remove the router and replace 30 secs later and MRV returns to both my HR23 and HR24. it restablishes wihout any reboots now.

Remove router HR23 say HR24 disconnected and HR24 states HR23 disconnected, but it now reconnects automatically when the router is reinstated.

I hope the peolple that had these MRV drop outs will report if HR24 software upgrade fixed their problems

Please see my other thread.

Thanks for all your help and thanks Directv for addressing our problems.
Ed F.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Now who was it that suggested this was a router issue "just a few posts back"? !rolling


:icon_stup


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

I think I'm good too. I also got the new release so that could have been a factor also. Thanks for all the help...


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

You can always go back to your reserved IP addresses and see what happens.

The issue is that 3 things changed at once in your case Drummer (DHCP, switch, and version)


----------

